# School reviews



## Ukrainka (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, everybody! 

We are contemplating a move to Singapore over the summer and I have started looking for school for my 13 y.o. That means it would be Grade 9 in British or 8 in IB. don't know about American system.
Apart from GEMS World Academy found American School of Singapore and Stamford American International School. How do they compare in terms of quality of education?
Was actually looking for British Curriculum since child has not been exposed to any other. 
Any recommendations, tips, etc.?

Thanks!


----------

